# Any Classic Rock Fans?



## Shouden (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a feeling I'm going to date myself here, but are there furries that listen to classic rock? Like stuff from the 60's, 70's, 80's and early 90s? Like to bands like The Who, Queen, Kiss, Twisted Sister, The Proclaimers, Foreigner, Men At Work, Quiet Riot, Nazareth, Rush, Alice in Chains, Alice Cooper, The Guess Who, Joan Jett, Bon Jovi and the like?

Just curious.


----------



## Rytes (Apr 2, 2009)

Occasionally i find myself listening to Bon Jovi, The Clash, and Rush. but not very much.


----------



## Shouden (Apr 2, 2009)

you know...I am just surprised I actually got a comment on this thread.


----------



## Rytes (Apr 2, 2009)

don't think much of it, i'm only stalking you


----------



## Shouden (Apr 2, 2009)

umm.....thanks. I've never been stalked by another guy before.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 2, 2009)

When was Alice in Chains classic rock?

They was big in 1992, man


----------



## Shouden (Apr 2, 2009)

Alice in Chains started in the late 80s and peaked in the Early 90's. They're height was over 15 years ago and thus, they are classic rock...now.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 2, 2009)

Woah. Does that mean Matchbox 20 is going to be classic someday? I sure hope not...


----------



## Shouden (Apr 2, 2009)

nah, Matchbox 20 isn't good enough to be classic. Smashing Pumpkins might be some day, though.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, guess I better seriouspost now.


I like Rush, Jimi, the early garage rock stuff, and Cheap Trick.


----------



## Shouden (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 2, 2009)

Is Nick Lowe classic rock because Jesus of Cool is a killer album


----------



## Shouden (Apr 2, 2009)

I do not know.


----------



## AxlePerri (Apr 3, 2009)

You have a fan here . Foreigner, Pat Benetar, Gary Moore, Jennifer Rush, Stevie Nicks, Marjo/Corbeau, Roch Voisine, Dio. There are so many. Bon Jovi not a fan, but some songs are classic there is no denying I have to listen to them sometimes .

For early-mid-90's if they count, Collective Soul, The Tea Party.


----------



## Shouden (Apr 3, 2009)

there are a lot of great oldies. And Early 90s counts as long as it is rock and not alternative. the early 90s were the death of true Rock N Roll and where rock stopped being just rock and split into several different genres. but That's why bands like "Alice in Chains" were great 'cause they kept the spirit of Rock alive. as does Bang Camaro in the current decade with their wicked guitar solos, catchy titles and 80's style music.


----------



## haynari (Apr 3, 2009)

YES! OMG I AM A HUGE CLASSIC ROCK FAN! i grew up listening to classic rock in my dad's car when we went anywhere! i love queen, the beatles, elton john, the guess who, the who, led zep, skynyrd, boston, bon jovi, everything! i don't listen to much modern music actually.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 3, 2009)

I am a classic Rock fan, and largely due to my mother listening to it alot.


----------



## Shouden (Apr 3, 2009)

YAY more rockers.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 3, 2009)

I mostly listen to stuff from the 60s & 70s, some 80s, and some more recent stuff.
some stuff I listen to: the doors, beatles, velvet underground, queen, genesis, ian dury, jethro tull, jimi hendrix, yes, van der graaf generator, pink floyd, rolling stones...blah blah blah


----------



## Shouden (Apr 3, 2009)

good stuff.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 3, 2009)

Rush, Led Zepplin, Heart, Yes, The Who, Cream, Pink Floyd, Queen, Rolling Stones, Aerosmith, Some of AC-DC's stuff, Santana, Beatles, Jimi Hendrix, etc....etc...


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 3, 2009)

Shouden said:


> I have a feeling I'm going to date myself here, but are there furries that listen to classic rock? Like stuff from the 60's, 70's, 80's and early 90s? Like to bands like The Who, Queen, Kiss, Twisted Sister, The Proclaimers, Foreigner, Men At Work, Quiet Riot, Nazareth, Rush, Alice in Chains, Alice Cooper, The Guess Who, Joan Jett, Bon Jovi and the like?
> 
> Just curious.



Not so much from the 60's but take out Queen and add in Slade (that heavily influenced Twisted Sister and Quiet Riot), plus AC/DC, The Kinks (Lola, Destroyer), The Ramones, Teenage Head, Kingsmen (Louie Louie), Clash/Big Audio Dynamite, Iggy Pop, Peter Murphy, Tone on Tail, plus a smattering of Led Zeppelin and you've pretty much got my retro playlist.


----------



## ale (Apr 4, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Not so much from the 60's but take out Queen and add in Slade (that heavily influenced Twisted Sister and Quiet Riot), plus AC/DC, The Kinks (Lola, Destroyer), The Ramones, Teenage Head, Kingsmen (Louie Louie), Clash/Big Audio Dynamite, Iggy Pop, Peter Murphy, Tone on Tail, plus a smattering of Led Zeppelin and you've pretty much got my retro playlist.


Thank you.  I was hoping to see someone else who likes Slade.  Noddy Holder has one of the most distinct voices I've ever herad.  They were also an influence for Kiss.  Gene Simmons had said he wanted a band like Slade because they kept on coming back. I do like to listen to Queen.  I've not heard of some of your bands so I'll check them out.

My classic rock playslists consist mostly of 70s early 80s bands like Judas Priest, Alice Cooper, Black Sabbath, Nazareth, the Sweet, Queen, The Clash, The Who, Def Leppard, Styx, Kiss, and Electric Light Orchestra.  Electric Light Orchestra tends to be the odd one out in my playlists because I have not found any of their songs to mesh well with the many bands I listen too.  I find that most of my classic rock works well with early 90s music like grunge too.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 4, 2009)

Um, Let's see ... Procol Harum, Bread, CSN&Y, Buffalo Springfield, Cream, Aerosmith, Deep Purple, Beatles, Grateful Dead, Pink Floyd, Alan Parsons Project, Edgar Winters, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Eagles, Allman Brothers, Hendrix, Santana, Cheap Trick, The Cars, Styxx, Kansas, ToTo, Moody Blues, Blue Oyster Cult, REO Speedwagon, Dirt Band, Early Van Halen, Rush, Robin Trower, The Who, Peter Frampton, Molly Hatchet, SRV ...

The list just keeps growing but you get the idea.

_Kellan, the old rockin' warhorse._


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh yeah BOC fuckin rip man.


----------



## AxlePerri (Apr 6, 2009)

ELO is a gem, I listen to "Twilight" to go to sleep (in good way  ).



Shouden said:


> there are a lot of great oldies. And Early 90s counts as long as it is rock and not alternative. the early 90s were the death of true Rock N Roll and where rock stopped being just rock and split into several different genres. but That's why bands like "Alice in Chains" were great 'cause they kept the spirit of Rock alive.



Aye . But I can not see the change as a bad thing. Many good musics in 90's alternative that I love. Many are rock inspired, for many bands it was a more "gradual" split. Like Collective Soul (big big fan ) were more rock at first, and evolved into more alternative after first album. But for this band for example their hits are remained just as good throughout. Every era has its gems.


----------



## Shouden (Apr 6, 2009)

That's true. there have been a lot of great bands nice the early 90s.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 8, 2009)

Like HELL I listen to it: For more "straight-forward" stuff, Rush is my favorite by far.
At the "weirder" end of things, there's nobody quite like Yes.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Apr 8, 2009)

Rush? Prog.

I like a whole mess of music (mostly rock) from 60's-late 80's... Jimi Hendrix was one of my big favs. The Who and the Guess Who, and Nirvana are my top 3.

Alt. was pretty big to me though, too. It seemed like REM, Smashing Pumpkins, and the like were great groups; I like a lot of stuff they did too.


----------



## Tudd (Apr 10, 2009)

Too much good music from that era...


----------



## Shouden (Apr 11, 2009)

yeah.


----------



## Axelfox (Apr 11, 2009)

Jefferson Airplane,the Byrds,the late and great Janis Joplin,Deep Purple,black sabbath,Led Zeppelin.


----------



## TShaw (Apr 11, 2009)

Also not mentioned yet, Steve Miller, Talking Heads, Fleetwood Mac, as Kellan said, the list goes on.

Also interesting to see so many other Rush fans on FA


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 11, 2009)

I wouldn't Talking Heads classic rock but I absolutely ADORE them


----------



## Stormslegacy (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm a major Genesis fan myself, not sure if prog-rock counts?  And U2...love the U2.  Grew up singing Bullet the Blue Sky and others.

Also am a fan of the Police.


----------



## Shouden (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, I like Message in a Bottle by the Police, but didn't they also write "I'll Be Watching You" which is probably one of the creepiest songs ever written?


----------



## composite_beast (Apr 11, 2009)

I like a LOT of classic rock, and as far as I'm concerned there is only a fuzzy line of distinction between so-called 'classic rock' of the mid-60s to late 70s and 'modern classic' 1980 - Nirvana. I used to read Circus, Hit Parader and the like and I'd just flex my talons at some of the maunderings of the Rock Critics. Some stuff I still listen to:

Classic: The Beatles, Love, MC5, The Allman Brothers Band, Black Sabbath, Hendrix, Sly and the Family Stone, The Yardbirds, Blood Sweat and Tears (love them horns, man!), The Who, Thin Lizzy, 13th Floor Elevators. For some reason, I still have a thing for Skynyrd. Ronnie Van Zant was a rooster, I swear:>

Modern Classic: Simple Minds, Talking Heads, REM (older stuff), U2 (ditto), Soundgarden, Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble, The Police.

Lately, I've been infatuated with the Swedish neo-classic band Witchcraft. They have a genuine classic style reminiscent of Sabbath circa '71, with some nods to current stylings. They're actually quite funky and bluesy, as was Sabbath.

Love this topic!^.^


----------



## Shouden (Apr 11, 2009)

REM is still around? wow. I would think they'd be classic rock. Same with the Police. And you have Soundgarden listed twice. the classic U2 is the best.


----------



## composite_beast (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh shti, I forgot Dick Dale and the Del-Tones.

*air guitar*


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Apr 12, 2009)

what about Smile, Sour Milk Seas, Ibex, Larry Lurex ... you fiend

Queen fan here ^^


----------



## AxlePerri (Apr 12, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> Jefferson Airplane



Oh yes how did I forget this  . All my favorites are from Jefferson Starship era.



And at this moment, listening to much UFO and Heart, and some singles from Camouflage and Talk Talk, but I think these two are less rock.


----------



## Kami (Apr 12, 2009)

BIG fan of Classic rock, or just rock in general very rarly i find rock music that i dont like ;P
my 2 Fav songs of all time have gotta be Freebird - Lynyard Skynyrd and Green Grass & high tides - Outlaws
they have the most amazing guitar solos


----------



## Shouden (Apr 12, 2009)

Woo! Freebird. five minutes of singing followed by five minutes of guitar. Gotta love it.


----------



## Brody (Apr 22, 2009)

'Nother fan here  I play a lot of classic rock, I was a Deadhead baby.


----------



## Carenath (Apr 22, 2009)

â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ said:


> what about Smile, Sour Milk Seas, Ibex, Larry Lurex ... you fiend
> 
> Queen fan here ^^


Same here.

I have a rather eclectic collection from all sorts of genres and artists.. its rather rare that I ever find an artist who's music I consistantly like to the degree I could call them a favourite.
Queen, Stratovarius and Smokey are the only ones so far.
I like classic rock music.. and I am currently petitioning the national group responsible for radio licencing to licence a classic rock station here.


----------



## Icky (Apr 23, 2009)

Has Aerosmith been mentioned yet? If no, then WHY THE HELL NOT?!?


haynari said:


> YES! OMG I AM A HUGE CLASSIC ROCK FAN! i grew up listening to classic rock in my dad's car when we went anywhere! i love queen, the beatles, elton john, the guess who, the who, led zep, skynyrd, boston, bon jovi, everything! i don't listen to much modern music actually.


Wow, thats the same way I got into classic rock/metal!


----------



## Impasse (Apr 23, 2009)

I'd like to say that classic rock is not a genre that a person can generally like as a whole. Pink Floyd and Rush are a couple of my favorite bands; would you agree that they're classic rock? Not rock-y enough, how about the Who, or Cream. They sound nothing like for example the Police, the only album from whom I enjoy is Synchronicity (which is some sort of synth-pop, as opposed to their other "classic rock" albums). Or maybe the Kinks. I enjoy the Kinks very much but I can't say they're remotely the same genre as Led Zeppelin or Boston.

I like Yes but not Jimi Hendrix. I like Queen but not the Rolling Stones. "Classic rock" isn't all the same.

That said, yes, I like most classic rock.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 23, 2009)

Joe Jackson.


----------



## composite_beast (Apr 29, 2009)

The Amboy Dukes, as in, Ted Nugent & the Amboy Dukes.  Kick-f**kin-ass, man.  More air-guitar fodder, for sure.  Some of the themes in those songs are like, right on the money!  40-year-old music, ftw.


----------



## MattyK (Apr 29, 2009)

Queen, and Led Zepplin :3


----------



## Ruko (Apr 29, 2009)

Huge styx fan here.


----------



## composite_beast (May 3, 2009)

Hawkwind.  I'm blasting some right now.  I'm sure the neighbors just love it!  *shreds*


----------

